# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Ремонт ворот, кто сталкивался?

## degeodopaided

Как отвечать комментарием, на предыдушее сообщение?

----------


## Hoax

Внизу сообщения справа есть кнопка Reply With Quote
А при чем тут ворота оО *А 
"*

----------


## Lampada

Я проверила:  это спаммер.  Но подождём:  мне тоже интересно про ворота.

----------

